# what causes a tarantulas 'leg' to fall off?



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

hi all, just wondered what causes a tarantulas leg to fall off? seen a few pics and descriptions where it shows/states in description that there is a leg missing. am new to T's so don't know much about them. do they fall off through a bad moult due to not enough humidity or something? thanks


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Usually down to an injury or problem with moults. Inverts are capable of losing limbs without causing death. Tarantula are adept at sealing off the blood supply to the legs and can release their limbs if necessary. Over a moult or 2 the legs usually return.

There was a study quite a while back, I think it was R. Breene but I could be wrong, where all the limbs of the T were removed and the T was successfully fed by hand.


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

oh right. do you know if this hurts the T? am guessing this would cause them stress.


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

no more? OK thanks for the answer : victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I doubt they enjoy it but they probably consider it better than dieing. Its a last resort but its well within their capabilities.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I had one adult T shed a leg in a moult. She moulted in her hide and took rather a long time over it so I guess one leg must have got stuck. When she came out, I noticed she only had 7 legs and the stump of the missing one was neatly sealed off. She is none the worse for it and managing just fine with 7.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I believe they also remove and eat damaged limbs.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

years ago to my horror i had an adult xenesthis immanis thats droped a leg through injury in her tank , after 3 moults it was fully regenerated if just slighty a little bit slimmer than the other 7
still it didnt hinder her in the slightest...she was just a quick as ever and never missed her lunch :2thumb:
mental note... i must eventually get me another there beauties!


----------

